# Revised Belgic 36: magistrate upholds both Law Tables and advances God's Kingdom



## mvdm (May 30, 2013)

An essay I wrote on the topic of the revised Belgic 36 was published this morning by Dr. Nelson Kloosterman on his blog. His kind introduction to it with a link to the essay can be found here:

WRI – Guest essay: Revised BC 36, Both Tables, and Christ’s Kingdom


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 31, 2013)

Dr. Nelson Kloosterman has done a series on the Belgic Confession Article 36 starting here. WRI – Keeping our eye on #36

It is well worth reading all four.


----------

